# Installed air, not low. WTF??... MKIV content.



## Hooded Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

Wassup guys, 

just installed air ride on my MKIV GTi yesterday and the fronts dont go low. I was lower static!!  Im running modified MKIII Airlift bags up front with 9.5in sawblades with 40mm adapters. 

Im thinking that there might be some clearance issues and thats preventing the fronts from coming down more but im not sure.

Or possibly bad sensors?

If anybody has a possibly solution it would be greatly appreciated

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Hooded Warrior said:


> Im running modified MKIII Airlift bags up front


Just a guess, but that's probably your problem.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Slamtastic said:


> Just a guess, but that's probably your problem.


this


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Slamtastic said:


> Just a guess, but that's probably your problem.


Agreed, why would you run struts from a different model year when brand new struts are so cheap these days? Do it right the first time (but i guess its a bit too late for that advice)


----------



## Hooded Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Agreed, why would you run struts from a different model year when brand new struts are so cheap these days? Do it right the first time (but i guess its a bit too late for that advice)


The kit came off a mkiv and I was no aware they were modded mk3 struts...

He was low so he must have done something...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hooded Warrior said:


> The kit came off a mkiv and I was no aware they were modded mk3 struts...
> 
> He was low so he must have done something...


Did you seat the strut fully down in the spindle? 
Did you use the correct top plate?
What is the length of the strut from the bottom of the bag to the bottom of the strut? Perhaps someone else can compare to a regular mk4 slam xl strut


----------



## Hooded Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Did you seat the strut fully down in the spindle?
> Did you use the correct top plate?
> What is the length of the strut from the bottom of the bag to the bottom of the strut? Perhaps someone else can compare to a regular mk4 slam xl strut


The strut actually doesnt sit at the bottom of the spindle, i have about 1/2in-3/4in space at the bottom.. but the collar is flush with the spindle. 


















Could modifications be done to the spindle or the strut for moar low?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those look like old school damping adjustable performance series struts. They don't go nearly as low as the current XL series.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

martin13 said:


> Those look like old school damping adjustable performance series struts. They don't go nearly as low as the current XL series.


They do have the dampening adjustment knob at the bottom. 

OP, could you provide some pictures as to how low you currently are with say 17" or 18" wheels and we can see if it would be an accurate height for those series struts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

martin13 said:


> Those look like old school damping adjustable performance series struts. They don't go nearly as low as the current XL series.


If they have damping adjustability, they're the OG rolling sleeve performance series fronts. If you really want to go low, start cutting and modding. However, it'll just be easier to buy a set of Slam XL's and be done with it. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

You are sitting on wide wheels with 40mm adapters. You will hit tire before your bags bitten out anyways.


----------



## Hooded Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> They do have the dampening adjustment knob at the bottom.
> 
> OP, could you provide some pictures as to how low you currently are with say 17" or 18" wheels and we can see if it would be an accurate height for those series struts?


17's...



















Im willing to do some modding to the strut, but not sure whats the best/safest way to goes about it.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry just had too lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> sorry just had too lol


Lol


----------



## Hooded Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> sorry just had too lol


your a dick... lol


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Too much

;-/


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

crispy21 said:


> sorry just had too lol



i LOL'd


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> sorry just had too lol



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> sorry just had too lol


LMFAO...too good!


----------



## Hooded Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

I need some help here y'all!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Those are not modified MK3 struts. They look like our old MK4 struts, which unfortunately do not go all that low. The best bet to go lower would be to purchase a set of the newer MK4 struts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Those are not modified MK3 struts. They look like our old MK4 struts, which unfortunately do not go all that low. The best bet to go lower would be to purchase a set of the newer MK4 struts.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Those are not modified MK3 struts. They look like our old MK4 struts, which unfortunately do not go all that low. The best bet to go lower would be to purchase a set of the newer MK4 struts.


That being said, I know some people have laid frame on 19's with these old struts. You would need to do a considerable amount of work to make that happen though.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

In a last ditch effort, I would pull off the fender and make sure you are not getting hung up on anything.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Hooded Warrior said:


> I need some help here y'all!!


this mod not recommended and could be unsafe, but could get you a little lower.
looking at your pics, looks like your sway bar is already out and frame notch is done, so definitely those struts are holding you.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7201/6828974042_91e8ec6378_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2026 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7058/6975099243_d38180a254_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2030 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7186/6828975074_4ae2b22c29_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2031 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7045/6828974332_6a2b8aef9d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2029 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Seriously just buy a set of XLs from AirLift.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Buy xl's, remove sway bar, notch passenger side. Hit down, on the ground.


----------



## Hooded Warrior (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Rat4life... So just to clarify you shaved the spindle and cut the collar off the strut then chopped off a 1/4in or from the bottom of the strut?


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> sorry just had too lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hooded Warrior said:


> Thanks Rat4life... So just to clarify you shaved the spindle and cut the collar off the strut then chopped off a 1/4in or from the bottom of the strut?


it doesnt look like the strut was cut that wouldnt really do anything as it will only go in so far


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> it doesnt look like the strut was cut that wouldnt really do anything as it will only go in so far


Cutting the strut will make up for what has been cut off the spindle so that the bottom of the strut doesn't hit the CV boot.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Twilliams83 said:


> Buy xl's, remove sway bar, notch passenger side. Hit down, on the ground.


...and tie rod notch, control arm notch, and a proper sized tire


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Honestly if you're thinking about grinding down the knuckle that the strut sits in you're only asking for possible trouble, just like Rat4Life said. 

Do yourself and everyone around you a favor and buy a set of XLs, remove the sway bar, and notch the frame.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

VR6OOM said:


> ...and tie rod notch, control arm notch, and a proper sized tire


My frame planted hard with only a passenger notch.


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

crispy21 said:


> sorry just had too lol


sorry. had to. too funny :laugh:


----------

